
Ask HN: What OSS projects would you sponsor? - munawwar
Before just throwing a random list of projects here, let&#x27;s say your budget is a $100 &#x2F; mo (just a random round figure), what OSS projects would you now sponsor? That&#x27;d make you think about what you really want to see in the tech world.
======
stephenr
I would (and actually do) sponsor small projects I find useful for my
business. Derick Rethans’ Xdebug, Ondrej Sury’s backport Debian repos, etc.

I’ve also made one off donations to get a higher priority fix for a bug/issue.

------
munawwar
My list begins with Firefox, Ubuntu & linux. I want to see OS, desktops and
browsers not being solely controlled by for-profit corps. In the same line,
mobile OSes don't have a good alternative. Any suggestions?

